# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  गीत जो अमर हो गए

## dkgdkg

इस सूत्र में कुछ ऐसे गीत पोस्ट किये जायेंगे जो लोक गीत बन चुके हैं  इस कड़ी में सबसे पहले फिल्म वक़्त का ए मेरी जोहराजबीं पेश है इस गीत जैसा दूसरा गीत आपको बहुत मुश्किल से मिलेगा <span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: medium; line-height: 28px;">

----------


## dkgdkg

बाबुल की दुआएं लेती जा [ नीलकमल]

----------


## dkgdkg

ऐ मेरे प्यारे वतन  [ काबुलीवाला ]

----------


## dkgdkg

यह गीत  विवाह शादीयों में  सदा के लिए बैंड बाजे वालों की सदाबहार धुन बना रहेगा

----------


## dkgdkg

पति पत्नी के प्यार को लेकर ऐ मेरी जोहराजबीं गीत के बाद सिर्फ इस गीत को स्थान दिया जा सकता है

----------


## dkgdkg

ट्रेन के भिखारिओं के लिए तो जैसे यह फेवरेट गीत बन गया है

----------


## dkgdkg

अमर अकबर अंथोनी के इस साईं गीत के बिना तो जैसे हर जागरण अधुरा है

----------


## dkgdkg

समधी समधन  के रिश्ते की नोक झोंक को लेकर बने इस गीत का स्थान शायद ही कोई अन्य गीत ले सके

----------


## dkgdkg

एकमात्र नानी गीत

----------


## dkgdkg

बहुत  से स्कूलों  का प्रार्थना गीत बन गया यह गीत

----------


## loolugupta

kya khubsurat nazrana hai

----------

